# 2.7t whining noise



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

We have a 2003 A6 2.7t we bought new. Car now has 58,000 miles on it. When starting the car a loud high pitched whine comes from the rear of the engine. After several seconds the idle slows down a little and the noise goes away. If the car is shut off and started up again, the noise is absent. Seems to only be present on cold starts. Any thoughts on what it might be?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.7t whining noise (Razlaw)*

Does it sounds anything like this...
http://video.google.com/videop...94210
A turbo beginning to fail is typically louder when engine is cold. Do you hear it when driving ? Note that '02+ has thicker window glass and great sound dampening so maybe roll down a window to hear better.
Is your A6 on warranty and what does dealer say ?


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 8:04 PM 11/11/2006_


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.7t whining noise (GLS-S4)*

Thanks for the input. It does sound somewhat like the sound in the clip. However, it is only present when the car is being started. If the engine is warm, the noise is not present at all. It also is worse the colder the temperature gets. I will try to listen more closely with the windows down and the engine warm to double check it. I have not yet had it in to the dealer and unfortunately it is out of warranty. I am going to take it to an independant mechanic. Local Audi dealer did "thorough" inspection of car just as warranty ran out and found no problems. 1000 miles later they said cam seals had gone bad and wanted $2000 to repair. I took the car to independant mechanic who said it had some oil on the underside but not to worry if it was not using oil. That was 7000 miles ago and the car has not used oil nor has it leaked any on the garage floor despite both sitting for extended periods not being driven and then being driven frequently for many miles.


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.7t whining noise (Razlaw)*

Thanks again for the input. I listened with the window down and after about 30-60 seconds the sound does disappear. Also, when noise is present, revving the engine has no impact on the noise, it does not change. Also, once noise is gone while driving the car hard acceleration produces no unusual noises. Any thoughts? Does this still sound like a turbo problem?
Thanks!


----------



## plainaudiguy (Nov 13, 2006)

I am also having this same issue. Advice from other forums is too check the power steering fluid. It may be too low or not the correct type. I think the correct type is Pentosin 11. If someone put the wrong type in, you should probably flush it as soon as you can.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (plainaudiguy)*

Based on your updated observations, it does not sound like a turbo issue.
Definitely start checking the easier things first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 10:52 AM 11/13/2006_


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

I checked the power steering fluid and it looked ok. Will have to find time to get it in to mechanic to be checked. Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## plainaudiguy (Nov 13, 2006)

Please keep us posted. I am dropping my car off tomorrow (cam gasket leak). I will ask the shop about the noise.


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (plainaudiguy)*

As soon as I have it looked at, will let you know.


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Razlaw)*

Diagnosis was the auxilary air pump is failing. Cost to repair is $775. Is that in the right range for the repair?


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Razlaw)*

I have been finding prices for the pump from $250 used to $482 new online, Any thoughts or suggestions on good places to buy Audi parts or thoughts on a used pump?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Razlaw)*

Hi Razlaw
These few places appear to have the best deals. I did not check if they stocked the pump though.
http://www.autopartswarehouse.com
http://www.autopartsworld.com
http://www.germanautoparts.com/
I've had reasonable experiences with the first two, and from what other people told me the last place is very good.
Hope this helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

Had a mechanic tell me that many times the pump is not bad, just the airlines leading to it and the pump itself being dirty and in need of cleaning.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Hi Razlaw
These few places appear to have the best deals. I did not check if they stocked the pump though.
http://www.autopartswarehouse.com
http://www.autopartsworld.com
http://www.germanautoparts.com/
I've had reasonable experiences with the first two, and from what other people told me the last place is very good.
Hope this helps
Cheers
Massboykie

You can also try Shokan.. they have tons of used and new Audi parts.. great service, shipping and customer service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Shokan Coachworks


----------

